# First Pair of Quality Pants: 686 vs Volcom



## Csanto23 (Feb 23, 2010)

As the title states I'm looking to get my first pair of quality pants. I've read great things on this forum about both. 

Which in your opinions do you think I should go with? Also I'm not looking for crazy baggy, but I'm not thin either. 6' 185-190.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Pants is the one thing to spend the dough on. Depending on how much you wanna spend, GORTEX/highest waterproof is the way to go for pants. the last thing you want is a wet ass and wet cuffs.


----------



## Csanto23 (Feb 23, 2010)

Yeah I guess I'm looking to splurge a little bit. Not like 500 splurge but you know. 

What models should I check out?


----------



## ttccnn (Mar 31, 2011)

volcom pants + jackets and zip them together!!!


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Go to a shop and try em on, thats the best way to figure it out. If your trapped in the internet world of shopping, Volcom makes a good pant, the burton AK line of pants are really nice (and $$$), North Face makes good pants too....

I personally have a set of Burton Cyclic ak pants. best ive had...and ive gone through a lot of em


----------



## Csanto23 (Feb 23, 2010)

Banjo said:


> Go to a shop and try em on, thats the best way to figure it out. If your trapped in the internet world of shopping, Volcom makes a good pant, the burton AK line of pants are really nice (and $$$), North Face makes good pants too....
> 
> I personally have a set of Burton Cyclic ak pants. best ive had...and ive gone through a lot of em


This is my problem being on Long Island. Not many stores have the gear I'm looking for, which is kind of why im stuck in the internet world of shopping.


----------



## Cyfer (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm from the New York Downstate area of Long Island too. I've got quite a few pairs of 686 pants, from just basic to the Smarty Cargos. Best quality and value for your bucks. The Smarty Cargos are very warm, have a zip out liner, and can take a brutal beating from the parking lots around here at the local areas. I suggest them highly. PM me if you're looking for a few places local to try em on. I know a few, I shop a lot on the Internet too so I know what your talking about. But any 686 pants have never let me down before.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I hate to say this but my favourite pants at the moment are some $40 firefly pants I got last year end of season. I think they're regularly $100 or something. I've been thrilled with them! I ride with long johns under them and that's it, no issues...


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

you can pick up a pretty cheap pair of last year's Oakley gear at oakleyvault.com

I grabbed a pair of the 20k/20k chief pants last year for 65 bucks. Hard to beat that.


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

At least 10k/10K rated. welded>fully taped>critically taped seams. None of my gear is insulated. I use shells and layer up according to temp. Much comfier during the spring, too. 686 makes solid gear. No experience with Volcom anything. You've got a LOT of options if you have a little cheddar to drop.


----------



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

Kapn.K said:


> At least 10k/10K rated. welded>fully taped>critically taped seams. None of my gear is insulated. I use shells and layer up according to temp. Much comfier during the spring, too. 686 makes solid gear. No experience with Volcom anything. You've got a LOT of options if you have a little cheddar to drop.


Yeah I love welded pants.


























Dafuq are you saying?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Volcom makes top quality outerwear. I've got about 150 days on my current pants, they are the Landvik GTX's from a few years ago. Ziptech is fucking sweet too if you ever upgrade to a Volcom jacket.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Havent tried zip-tech, but i do have 686 Destructed denims and a DC jacket with the Pants to Jacket interface. Its only 3 clips from the Jacket to the pants, but it is enough to keep out virtually all snow (had a slightly wet patch on my back from where snow melted through the powder guard but that could happen with the ziptech too i guess.

686 are my first pair of decent pants too, and they are impressing the hell out of me. So many details on the design, great fit, much more waterproof etc.


----------



## Csanto23 (Feb 23, 2010)

Cyfer said:


> I'm from the New York Downstate area of Long Island too. I've got quite a few pairs of 686 pants, from just basic to the Smarty Cargos. Best quality and value for your bucks. The Smarty Cargos are very warm, have a zip out liner, and can take a brutal beating from the parking lots around here at the local areas. I suggest them highly. PM me if you're looking for a few places local to try em on. I know a few, I shop a lot on the Internet too so I know what your talking about. But any 686 pants have never let me down before.


Where do you normally shop for around here? I cant find any stores on LI that carry the Volcoms and the 686s. Mainly just Northface and other brands I dont really know.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

tokyo_dom said:


> Havent tried zip-tech, but i do have 686 Destructed denims and a DC jacket with the Pants to Jacket interface. Its only 3 clips from the Jacket to the pants, but it is enough to keep out virtually all snow (had a slightly wet patch on my back from where snow melted through the powder guard but that could happen with the ziptech too i guess.
> 
> 686 are my first pair of decent pants too, and they are impressing the hell out of me. So many details on the design, great fit, much more waterproof etc.


I've also got a pair of 686 Destructed Denim. They're my first pair of pants, and I love them. I'm 6'3" 215 lbs or so. Wear a 34/34 or 36 waist jean usually. I wear an XL in them. Tried on a few pairs and they were the best fitting on top of being the best in every other aspect.

Real impressed. I'd buy other 686 stuff in the future for sure as long as I liked it.


----------



## Csanto23 (Feb 23, 2010)

So I ended up with a pair of 686 smarty pants in the "all Access" fit. I'm excited to try them out!


----------



## Cyfer (Feb 7, 2013)

Csanto23 said:


> So I ended up with a pair of 686 smarty pants in the "all Access" fit. I'm excited to try them out!


One of the longest lasting pants I've owned and warm too. 686 really over builds their pants good luck with em.


----------

